# Love is stupid and painfully amazing at the same time



## Baby Huey (Nov 25, 2017)

I've had some seriously painful issues when it comes to falling in love, I'm a capricorn and I wear my heart on my sleeve. I'm pretty sure I can eventually fall in love with anyone...but I don't want to just fall I love with anyone, I want to fall in love with someone who's worth my time and efforts. The last time I fell in love she woke up to get somr coffee in the morning and she walked to the on ramp and caught a ride in less than a few minutes, she's gone forever and I had to just forget about her.


----------



## Tude (Nov 25, 2017)

wow - that would be painful, very sorry to hear this. Otoh hey welcome to STP. We are a mashed up group of quite cool people. Hopefully you will meet up with some of us on the road.


----------



## LazyMofo (Nov 25, 2017)

Bro! that's brutal she just up and left like that.

But "these hoes ain't loyal!" lol

Don't let that stop you from loving though. Save all the love you had for her for someone more deserving


----------



## Odin (Nov 26, 2017)

Baby Huey said:


> I'm a capricorn and I wear my heart on my sleeve.



thats the way it is



Tude said:


> wow - that would be painful, very sorry to hear this. Otoh hey welcome to STP. We are a mashed up group of quite cool people. Hopefully you will meet up with some of us on the road.



@ Tude your golden...


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

Dude @Baby Huey so sorry man. that's gotta be harsh. keep your head up bro, life is nothing but a n experience man. experience all it has to offer, and remember you are loved bro!!!


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 29, 2017)

Only things I collect are bikes and exgirl friends. 

Come to think about it, I don't collect bikes now that I'm on the road patently.


----------



## Ahnya Rysm (Dec 2, 2017)

Ouch! My definition of love is baring witness to that person's life and allowing them space to fully be themselves. No expectations. We meet each other to work shit out, call it karma or whatever. And hopefully have fun and good sex in the process. Sometimes this takes years, a lifetime, weeks, months or moments. Love is that double edge sword where one side is a deadly weapon and the other is euphoria. I feel like the risk of being cut is so worth the feeling of being in love. We humans eventually get over the pain. We heal. Especially when we have healthy self love. It's the only medicine. Besides that, that chick sounds like she has issues. Not your fault. She could be scared of intimacy or she didn't know how to have a mature conversation with you. Most are afraid of the very thing they want the most. When I find that rare connection, I am also unafraid (heart on sleeve) and that can freak people out so keep that in mind. But more importantly, don't become jaded and love freely. Peace.


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 11, 2018)

Ahnya Rysm said:


> Ouch! My definition of love is baring witness to that person's life and allowing them space to fully be themselves. No expectations. We meet each other to work shit out, call it karma or whatever. And hopefully have fun and good sex in the process. Sometimes this takes years, a lifetime, weeks, months or moments. Love is that double edge sword where one side is a deadly weapon and the other is euphoria. I feel like the risk of being cut is so worth the feeling of being in love. We humans eventually get over the pain. We heal. Especially when we have healthy self love. It's the only medicine. Besides that, that chick sounds like she has issues. Not your fault. She could be scared of intimacy or she didn't know how to have a mature conversation with you. Most are afraid of the very thing they want the most. When I find that rare connection, I am also unafraid (heart on sleeve) and that can freak people out so keep that in mind. But more importantly, don't become jaded and love freely. Peace.



ah, thank you for this.

i met someone who i am very into for the first time in years and it's fucking me up just a bit for certain reasons

i came here looking and found your post, spot on


----------



## Object (Nov 11, 2018)

_Link: https://youtu.be/158fwCG27zE_​


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 12, 2018)

damn you did me dirty with that funny rating... you're right though you gotta laugh at things as they are xD


----------



## Object (Nov 12, 2018)

You get a hard on with the ratings huh


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 12, 2018)

naw, I wish it was that easy to come by ;-)


----------



## Object (Nov 12, 2018)

Haha, yes, now start living!


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 12, 2018)

but im le tired


----------

